
Mesofacts, Memes and More: 25 New Tech Words You Need to Know - shrikant
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/04/07/new-tech-words-vocabulary/
======
maxdemarzi
"Meh - One of the best onomatopoeias ever"

\--Nice.

